# Eevee drawing :p



## Lia_ (Sep 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Eevee Drawing











Just spent the last while working on this, vote what you think in the poll.


Spoiler: fyi I based it on this


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lia said:


> Spoiler: Eevee Drawing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang this is awesome! Amazing job! x3


----------



## Lia_ (Sep 6, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Dang this is awesome! Amazing job! x3


Thank you!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 6, 2016)

*EEVEE!!!! *:3 :3 :3
TOO cyute x3 x3


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 6, 2016)

Lia said:


> Spoiler: Eevee Drawing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is perfect.you keep on doing these stuff


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 10, 2016)

not enough ceedee


Really nice work!


----------



## Lia_ (Sep 10, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> not enough ceedee
> 
> 
> Really nice work!


Thanks!

------

Over this weekend I'll finish it up


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice picture! I give you.... 5 STAR!!!


----------

